# Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF11 J or K (White)



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

View Advert


*Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF11 J or K (White)*

Looking for the Seiko SNZF11 white Sea Urchin, preferably on the correct bracelet, but will consider rubber. Up to £100 for one in good used condition.

Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

Roger the Dodger



*Date*

13/02/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

